# SW Ohio 3D Shoot 4-11-10



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

First outdoor shoot is gonna be a DANDY! 
I have had some buddies shoot a warmup round and everyone is lovin it! This wont be a cupcake shoot, so bring your "A Game" and get after it!
IBO rules. 
The weather is gonna be great! :shade:

Sponsored by: Freedom Arms Guns and Archery

Shoot Location: 4975 Thomas Rd.
Trenton, OH

Any questions call Jared Neal @ 513-464-0648


----------



## mudwizer45044 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen some of the lay out and this place is going to be the best shoot in SW Ohio if not the East coast..


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well now I know what I'm doing on Sunday....What's registration times Jared and will cost be the same as the indoor shoots?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Well now I know what I'm doing on Sunday....What's registration times Jared and will cost be the same as the indoor shoots?


Ah...the power of texting...just got word registration is 8am-12pm and cost is 10 bucks per shooter.:thumbs_up


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Time to seperate the the girls from the boys! Come on ladies lets light -em- up!


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Great News*

So how often are you going to be having these shoots? I hope this will not be the last one.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

If one of my 2 Hoyts that are supposed to be in the freaking mail make it here tomorrow I will be there. Should not have sold my Ultra Elite until I had a bow in hand to shoot. Does it really take over a week for a bow to get to Ohio from Salt Lake City?


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Schedule*



Gils4x4 said:


> So how often are you going to be having these shoots? I hope this will not be the last one.


We will be having more for sure, we have not made up a shoot schedule yet though. Gonna see what kind of response we get and go from there. 
We are kicking around possibly setting a course the week of all of the National Triple Crown events so guys can come out on like a Tues or Wed eve before they hit the big shoots. I would love to hear from as many shooters as possibe with there thoughts on the course. Thanks, see you there!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i'll try to make it, hope its a good one..wish it was sat though..


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bad to the Bone!*



smokin'dually said:


> i'll try to make it, hope its a good one..wish it was sat though..


Mike this is gonna be a cant miss shoot! I G-RON-T you are gonna like it!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thinking that I'll roll over that way............... :darkbeer:


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Thinking that I'll roll over that way............... :darkbeer:


Sounds good! We'll see you there!


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Headed out to finish settin the course. Its about time to Rock!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

You won't want to miss this shoot! I can see this turning out to be the best course this year!


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

2 more coming out to shoot but Ridge_Runner91 will probably take us to school.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Not the way I have been judging buddy! Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it. Too much work to do at the club


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

the course is set and there are only two things you'll need to tear it up.....a good set of boots and spot on yardage judging. Bring those and this shoot will be a breeze. If not prepare for a long challenging day.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Game on!


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I will see you all out there!:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hardcor-nut said:


> I will see you all out there!:wink:


Let's do this! :banana:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW! This shoot was awesome! The course was challenging and really made ya think. By far a course to warm you up for the triple crown! Great job Jared can't wait till the next one!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

This course was the Best around, Nice people to, Without a doubt a great course, i heard many shooters saying it was better than clinton county:darkbeer:


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

toughest course i've seen in quite some time,very long and good terrain shots. wish i had been a little more prepared...too much :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: and not enough


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

would shoot this course every week if i could..wish i had taken alot more pics


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out today! I heard a lot of very positive opinions and appreciate all of the compliments. 
Clinton County is the best shoot around and am happy to even be mentioned as a comparable shoot.
I will keep you all posted on the next shoot as I figure out when we can make it happen. 
Thanks again, Jared


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

There's always tomorrow Jared. :lol: 

I also want to thank everyone who came out and supported this shoot. I had the honor of helping set all the stakes for this shoot and let me tell you this course kicked my butt even with that "advantage".


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Spent the day working on our field course so I couldn't make it out. 

Hope you guys had a good turnout!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Tsmiddy21790 said:


> This course was the Best around, Nice people to, Without a doubt a great course, i heard many shooters saying it was better than clinton county:darkbeer:


I'll take that post as a compliment. :wink:

This shoot makes me happy. The more places to shoot, the more shooters in the area, and everybody wins! This rocks. 

How many acres do ya'll have? Where is it? Do you have an address? I'd love to check out an aerial of the place to scope it out. With posts like the above, I may even come up and support Jared and a new club and shoot some rubber deer myself! 

It's a lot of hard work, ain't it, Jared?! But, when you get threads like this, it's all worth it. I remember when we started Clinton County, 60 shooters was a good day! If you put the work in, the shooters will see it, and they'll show up by the hundreds! Good luck with the new adventure!! 

Jeremiah
Clinton County Farmers & Sportsmen's Association
Site of the 2010 IBO State Championship, April 30-May 2nd, 2010


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Great shoot Jared! Great place to bring the wife and kids! They enjoyed the shoot too.


And a special thank you to our land-owner. With out your unbelievable generosity, none of this would have ever happened. You're making a lot of folks happy.:thumbs_up

Thank you very much! :darkbeer:


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*Nice!*

Tough, tough shoot. I bet the scores reflected it.. By the way what were the scores?? Good Job guys.. On an unrelated topic....that was one of the best cheeseburgers I've ever had! Let me know the next time you fire up the grill. Fatboys like to eat..


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Great shoot. Now I can to CCFSA and your place to eat a big serving of humble pie. Tough, legit, and safe. Different terrain than Clinton County so the shoot was different and both places do a great job making you earn your score. Lets do it again, just not on the same day CCFSA shoots(I would hate to have to choose). See ya, Rodney


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Great Shoot*

Everything worked out well, the weather, the target layout, the terrian. The only aspect that did not suit me well was my score. Maybe you can help that out next time.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hardcore are you going to post up all the scores from the shoot ?


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

X2, I want to know who beat me so I can make a few adjustments on their sight


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Scores*

HC
James Williams 304
Eric Nolan 300
Jamie Struck 300
Heath McDonald 295
Steve Lamb 293
Mike Profitt 293
Chad Estep 290
Kevin Fansher 290
Chris Saylor 289
JR Richey 285
Charlie Swartz 282
Bill Maxfield 278
Steve Mofford 278
Tom Smiddy 268
Tommy Burdine 263
Larry Bowlin 247
Kenny Olinger 245
Buck Wolf 236
Beak 216
Steve McIntosh
Jeff Friezeil
Brandon Ramirez

AHC
Dave Brooks 297
Gill Aguilar 288
Tom Butcher 281
Matt Kennedy 277
Mike Barnett 274
Ron Davis 265
Rob Spangler 264
Dean Embree 250
Dustin Burdine
Chad Davis

MBO
Rodney Lamb 259
Mike Davis 205
Josh Reese
Joe Hamilton
Mike Shepherd
Alan Lamb

MSR
Jim Haas 243
Bobby Harrel

Trad
Tom Arnett 245
Jessica Taylor 194

Cub
Trey McDonald 239
Brook McDonald 225
Zain Nolan 215
Brady Strunk 212
Sierra Frieszeil 

SHC
Tom Duncan 274
Terry Griffin 261

FHC
Ammie Kennedy 293
Julie McDonald 244
Michelle Hydler 231
Lauren Smiddy 215
Kellie Nolan 207
Kim Crist 166

Thanks to everyone that came out!:wink:


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

Good shoot all around. we enjoyed it. will be to the next one


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Great shoot! I had a blast. You guys put a lot of work in to that course. I cant wait for the next one. BTW there are no shoots I can find on the schedules in the cinci/dayton area next weekend. Hint hint..


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

longbowdude said:


> Great shoot! I had a blast. You guys put a lot of work in to that course. I cant wait for the next one. BTW there are no shoots I can find on the schedules in the cinci/dayton area next weekend. Hint hint..


Next weekends been discussed but with Jareds little woman ready to pop any day its just to risky to schedule.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hardcor-nut said:


> In the top 10 overall!!!!
> 
> Ammie Kennedy 293 - Congrats Ammie!!!!!!
> Way to Shoot Like A Girl!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd like to get up thre to shoot. Hoefully th enext one will be on a weekend that I don't already have something scheduled...


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Great shoot !!!!*

And GREAT people to be around ! PROUD to be apart of this one ! Special thanks to the landowner also ! Great job Jared ! 

Chris


----------

